# Advice On These Batteries



## Alawhie (5/12/13)

Guys, what do you think about these batteries for use in my mech mods. Price on it doesn't seem to be bad at all and also 15amp discharge...( http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs...ery-For-Samsung-Free-Shipping/1007558387.html)


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Should work. You can safely go to 0.6 ohms on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (5/12/13)

Thanx Matthee. I'm going to take them now then. I Recall you mentioning in one of your previous responses, that 0.7ohms is your sweetspot. Correct me if i'm wrong So I doubt i'd really go below that any way. From what I've read up until now, very few really see the need to go far below 0,7 ohm. Only those who're in it to compete with the clouds...

Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/12/13)

If they are safe chemistry cells go for it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alawhie (5/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> If they are safe chemistry cells go for it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 Hey Sharief How you brother? would you say that Samsung INR batteries are safe chemistry? I take that INR and IMR are slightly different from one another?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/12/13)

Im good bro how u?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (5/12/13)

I will check later. Havent really looked at inr

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (5/12/13)

Inr is similar to imr .. its still safe chem i had a look when i was considering bringing batts in from fasttech 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alawhie (5/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Im good bro how u?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 Stressed about results that are coming out on Monday, but otherwise i'm fine alhamdoelilah


----------



## Alawhie (5/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Inr is similar to imr .. its still safe chem i had a look when i was considering bringing batts in from fasttech
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the info. I figure that they probably just have slightly different constituents. However both are still safe chemistry as you mentioned there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (24/1/14)

Alawhie said:


> Guys, what do you think about these batteries for use in my mech mods. Price on it doesn't seem to be bad at all and also 15amp discharge...( http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs...ery-For-Samsung-Free-Shipping/1007558387.html)



Be very careful with buying batteries from China. There are a lot of counterfeits floating around. Best to stick with the Efests you can get locally, or if you are willing to take a chance, from Fasttech (where you will get authentic batts), but shipping batteries from the East is a hit and miss, as batteries are confiscated/returned to sender by the Chinese and Hong Kong customs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

